# Project Catsnip coming to Griffin, GA in February



## mrbluekittie (Dec 21, 2005)

http://www.atlantaanimalalliance.com/aaa/catsnip.htm

LOW COST SPAY NEUTER CLINIC WILL BE HELD FEBRUARY 1ST at

Super Wal Mart
1569 N Expressway
Griffin, GA 30223

Surgery Prices 
Cat Neuter $40* 
Cat Spay $60* 
Surgery price includes a FREE Rabies vaccination on day of surgery only. (rabies vax typically cost $15 at vet hospitals in Griffin so owners save $15!)


Additional Services OPTIONAL 
Treatments 
Note: All animals treated must have spay/neuter surgery on day of treatment. 
Distemper Vaccination $5 
Feline Leukemia (FeLV) $15 
Flea (Frontline) $10 per treatment 
Tapeworm $10 
Earmites $10 
FIV & FeLV Combo Test $20 
Dewormer $10 
Surgery Extras 
Pregnancy $10 per trimester 
Antibiotics $10 
Office Visit No Charge 
Exam No Charge 
In Heat No Charge 
Pain Relief No Charge (Included with surgery) 
Toe Nail Clip No Charge 
Tender Loving Care No Charge 



CASH PAYMENTS PAYABLE WHEN CAT(S) DROPPED OFF AT 7:30 AM 

They can spay or neuter cats as young as 8 weeks of age or weigh a minimum of 2 lbs. This procedure is endorsed by the American Veterinary Medical Association. Cats can have litters as early as 5 months of age. Medical professionals who perform early age spay-neuter typically observe a faster recovery. 

Please have every cat arrive in a separate cat carrier for safety sake.

ferals can also be fixed. 

Project CatSnip starts surgery early in order to provide ample time for recovery under the watchful eye of our surgery team. Animals will be discharged promptly at the time given at admittance under normal circumstances. It is vitally important that owners be there on time to claim their pet. A late fee of $10 will be assessed for every half-hour late, starting 1/2 hour past stated pick-up time.. 

pregnant cats can also be spayed.

FOR MORE INFO AND TO SCHEDULE YOUR APPOINTMENTS PLEASE GO TO THE WEBSITE POSTED ABOVE

WINGING CAT RESCUE AND SAVE THE KITTIES VOLUNTEERS ARE HELPING COSPONSOR THIS CLINIC FOR LOW INCOME PET OWNERS TO HELP CUT BACK ON THE NUMBER OF UNWANTED KITTENS EXPECTED THIS COMING KITTEN SEASON.


----------

